
Facebook’s Home On Android Could Give You A 6th Sense For Your Social Life - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/29/facebook-home/
======
mtgx
I see TechCrunch still hasn't stopped "selling" Facebook, for whatever reason.

